# The Eternal Beauty of Snowboarding



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Earlier this year I went to the Seattle premiere of the annual Absinthe Films snowboard movie. It ended up being a double feature, and turns out the opener movie was actually better than the feature!

It's called The Eternal Beauty of Snowboarding by Jerome Tanon, and according to his site, should be available on YouTube sometime next month. Check it out when it's released because it's pretty funny.

Here's the trailer: [ame]https://vimeo.com/147451089[/ame]


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw that mentioned in BA's site. Trailer looks funny, but I'm not a big fan of all the "filler" stuff in the final edits of these Shred flics anyway. Not entirely sure I'm down for an _entire_ movie of outakes! :shrug:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks pretty cool, love seeing all the hard work that goes into making a movie.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> I saw that mentioned in BA's site. Trailer looks funny, but I'm not a big fan of all the "filler" stuff in the final edits of these Shred flics anyway. Not entirely sure I'm down for an _entire_ movie of outakes! :shrug:


It's much more than just spliced together "DVD extras" or outtakes. He takes behinds the scenes footage and spins a kind of story/theme out of it. Don't think of it as a documentary, just a funny and refreshing perspective on the normal extreme sports film filled with "parts" and "bangers."

The filmmaker just announced the full movie will be available on YouTube this Thursday 11/3.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Movie of the year if you consider yourself a real snowboarder.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I saw the trailer on AS too, ended up liking their FB page so that I could watch it when released. It looks awesome.


----------



## Shreddr (Oct 18, 2016)

Great movie!!
There it is:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Movie was........sooooo....sick!!!!!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am only 6 minutes into it and I am laughing so hard...love it.


----------



## Kris Pauloski (Sep 8, 2016)

*Great movie*

Gotta love the self deprecating and don't give a fuck attitude from the photographer/filmmaker. The behind the scenes life of a pro snowboarder was great too. 

Cheers!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

good watch.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

*Awesome film*

This movie was a breath of fresh air. Love the POV/vision of the film. Despite the comical angle, it was pretty thought provoking as well, at least for me it was lol. Real life questions regarding this form of expression/sport/hobby or whatever it may mean to you, that we love. Def want to show the rest of my crew this one. Solid watch.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

"...in the truth is the eternal beauty of snowboarding..." almost gave me Fourth flashbacks but thankfully it didn't go down that hole. Instead it was the perfect antidote.


----------

